# Another Newbie needing Identification Help



## b_luvs2shop (Jul 13, 2011)

Just purchased our first vintage bikes to take with us when we camp in our 1978 VW Camper and of course we're in need of help identifying them - what year/model. Would be nice to know their value (did we get a good deal or taken). Here's a link to pics of the bikes: http://photobucket.com/stellablue. First bike is a ladies Evans bicycle and the second is a Sears Spaceliner. That's about all we know. We're trying to decide whether or not we clean them up and roll with the patina or restore w/ new paint - thoughts? Thanks all in advance for your help, we appreciate it.


----------



## jpromo (Jul 13, 2011)

The ladies Evans-Colson looks like it's from around 57-58 which was when the Evansaction springer became available. It's an uncommon bike so it's awesome that you have a complete one! The Spaceliner was produced from 64-68 I believe, so it's somewhere in there.

Personally, I'd keep the paint but I always say keep the paint. Take a little bit of No.7 Polishing Compound to them with a cheesecloth and then polish it dry with paper towel to freshen the paint.

Two nice bikes but it's hard to judge if you were put through the ringer without knowing what you paid for them


----------



## b_luvs2shop (Jul 13, 2011)

Thank you for the information! We're very excited about them and can't wait to go for a ride. Well I paid $150 for the Evans and $100 for the Spaceliner. I was leaning toward rolling with the patina and most likely will - it's only original once afterall. If you have any guidance on value (just for my personal knowledge) I would greatly appreciate it. I've tried to do some searching but for a newbie it's a bit overwhelming.


----------



## jpromo (Jul 15, 2011)

I was thinking if you got the pair for under 300$ that it would have been about market-value pricewise so 250 is very fair. Perfect bikes to make daily riders out of! Don't feel too bad about the missing headbadge on the Evans, my men's Commander is missing it as well 

Any chance you live in Michigan? That's where the Evans plant was and I live about 10 minutes from where they were made. They don't seem to turn up too far from here that often but stranger things happen.


----------



## b_luvs2shop (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for the additional info. The person I bought the bikes from is pretty genuine person who truly likes getting others into the hobby of vintage bike so I was pretty confident that I paid a fair price...but it always feels good to have a confirmation. 

Yes I live in Michigan. I'd love to find out more about the Evans plant and especially what the bike looked like originally (seat, headbadge and all). Do you have any information or know where I could go? I've searched the internet but surprisingly can find only the same basic regurgitated information (the Evans - colson merge) on various forums.


----------

